# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  If you are wondering if you were lucid...

## Ryden

There seems to be some unclearness about just what lucid dreaming is, so here is the definition:





> Lucid dreaming is simply dreaming while being aware you are dreaming. If, by chance, during a dream it suddenly dawns on you that you are dreaming, then you have experienced a lucid dream, regardless of whether you have been able to attain control of your dream[/b]



So, in hopes of stemming the influx of "was this lucid?" threads, here is a simple formula:

Did you know you were dreaming? 
If yes: It was an LD
If no: It was not an LD

It all boils down to that, and the rest of the forum members --who don't have acess to your brain-- cannot decide for you, you'll need to decide for yourself.

----------


## Raven Michaels

Okay okay...but I have one question...

...was I lucid in my dream?   :tongue2:

----------


## Awhislyle

No, I find I can know I am dreaming and not be lucid, I reject your definition and substitute my own

Better yet, why does it matter? You had a dream, why does it matter if you can call it lucid or not? If the word really means that much to you, then just go ahead and call all of your dreams lucid, it doesnt do anything.

----------


## BillyBob

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *Better yet, why does it matter? You had a dream, why does it matter if you can call it lucid or not? If the word really means that much to you, then just go ahead and call all of your dreams lucid, it doesnt do anything.*



THANK YOU

at least someone here realizes that

----------


## Umbrella

> _Originally posted by Awhislyle_
> *No, I find I can know I am dreaming and not be lucid, I reject your definition and substitute my own
> 
> Better yet, why does it matter? You had a dream, why does it matter if you can call it lucid or not? If the word really means that much to you, then just go ahead and call all of your dreams lucid, it doesnt do anything.*



I agree with you where you say it really doesn't matter that much, but there are tons of threads with people asking whether or not they were lucid in their dream, because they did know they were dreaming but it wasn't very vivid/they had no control or w/e.
Now I haven't known about lucid dreaming for a very long time yet, but from the things I've read about it the definition of lucid dreaming is "dreaming while knowing you're dreaming", so unless I'm somehow mistaken about that, saying you reject that definition is the same as saying a number is not necessarily even if you can divide it by 2 (and get another integer >.>). This is just an example of course. Just saying it to show that would be strange.

So yeah... I'm with Ryden   ::cooler::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Umbrella_
> *I agree with you where you say it really doesn't matter that much, but there are tons of threads with people asking whether or not they were lucid in their dream, because they did know they were dreaming but it wasn't very vivid/they had no control or w/e.
> Now I haven't known about lucid dreaming for a very long time yet, but from the things I've read about it the definition of lucid dreaming is "dreaming while knowing you're dreaming", so unless I'm somehow mistaken about that, saying you reject that definition is the same as saying a number is not necessarily even if you can divide it by 2 (and get another integer >.>). This is just an example of course. Just saying it to show that would be strange.
> 
> So yeah... I'm with Ryden *



BINGO

it's pretty cut and dry folks, but if you want to go ahead and blur the lines of the definition just to make yourself feel better, then fine...just don't expect alot of support from the general masses here if you go around screaming "I find I can know I am dreaming and not be lucid, I reject your definition and substitute my own"





> _Originally posted by Umbrella_
> *there are tons of threads with people asking whether or not they were lucid in their dream, because they did know they were dreaming but it wasn't very vivid/they had no control or w/e.*



you hit something there, I find that alot of confusion on the definition of 'lucid' comes from the fact that yes, they KNEW they were dreaming, but the control wasn't there, or vision was fuzzy etc. Lucidity and dream control are 2 separate things. But they are specific with specific definitions.

Quit trying to confuse all the n00bs with your rebellious definition rejections y'all, sheesh

----------


## Senban

> No, I find I can know I am dreaming and not be lucid, I reject your definition and substitute my own[/b]



Please explain what you mean by not being lucid, do you mean that you have little or no controll.

The way I see it:
Did you know you were dreaming? is not quite comprehensive. To be completely precise about it (I hope) an LD is a dream where you have concious awareness within the dream (lucidity means clarity, from the latin lux = light, in this sense it refers to clarity of mind).
The best question to determine if a dream is lucid or not might be: were you aware of what you were doing at the time, or did you remember it when you woke up?
At the risk of loosing all clarity it might even be possible to be lucid in a dream without recognizing that you were dreaming untill you woke up, most likely as a result of an FA.

But getting hung up on the technicalities is not the point, the point is to have dreams.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Senban_
> *But getting hung up on the technicalities is not the point, the point is to have dreams.*



no the point here is to have *lucid* dreams, and if you've ever had one, you know it while it's happeneing AND you remember it (hopefully) when you wake up

but it's true, burdening yourself with technicalities is pointless

I think sometimes people who are frustrated because they have never had a lucid dream start over analyzing it, and that just makes it harder to have one. But once you've had one, it's like I said before, 'pretty cut and dry.'

----------


## Senban

> But once you've had one, it's like I said before, 'pretty cut and dry.' [/b]



You would have thought, but different people have different ideas about what words mean, maybe to some people a dream isn't lucid untill youre flying over Middle Earth in a Spitfire strafing orcs while your favorite celebrity straddles your saddle.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I have my own theories of being ''lucid''.
I think a more (better) definition of lucid dreaming would be to BE capable of taking control.

Why you say?
because if you are aware of your ''dreaming state'', yet not capable of doing anything but observing and letting the dream progress. It's no better than recalling a dream after you awaken.

Only difference is: You see it while you are dreaming it, and a dream recall is afterwards.
So I also substitute my own.

However, I guess that if you apply that definition, then you're correct. (But doesn't the guideline say to do some research on this before posting?)

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

I have my own theories (definition) of being ''lucid''.
I think a more (better) definition of lucid dreaming would be to BE capable of taking control.

Why you say?
because if you are aware of your ''dreaming state'', yet not capable of doing anything but observing and letting the dream progress. It's no better than recalling a dream after you awaken. (well it is, but you get my drift right? It's almost the same)

Only difference is: You see it while you are dreaming it, and a dream recall is afterwards.
So I also substitute my own.

However, I guess that if you apply that definition, then you're correct. (But doesn't the guideline say to do some research on this before posting?)

By the way: isn't it more likely than not that you will (not) have a lucid dream, but you WILL remember your dream, than that you will not remember your dream?
Because if that isn't the case, then i'm odd since I remember every dream I have O.o whether it's lucid or not (which almost every dream is)

^I'm confused now because the moderator said (You will HOPEFULLY remember your dream)

----------


## Leo Volont

If you have to ask...

You weren't Lucid.

----------


## Senban

> I have my own theories (definition) of being ''lucid''.
> I think a more (better) definition of lucid dreaming would be to BE capable of taking control. [/b]



Being aware that you are dreaming does seem to give a degree of controll in itself, but I think it is worthwhile distinguishing between lucidity and contoll.




> I'm confused now because the moderator said (You will HOPEFULLY remember your dream)[/b]



This is interesting, I mean if you didn't remember how would you know? Has anyone here ever realised later that they had had an LD that they didn't remember immediately, and if so how do you know that you were lucid not just dreaming about having an LD (if that's even possible in itself?)




> If you have to ask...
> 
> You weren't Lucid.[/b]



Hope fully thats the simple answer to all this.

----------


## Umbrella

The thing is that when you say you might know a better way of defining the term "lucid dream", that's just like saying you know a better way of defining the term "odd number" (why not keep up the comparison now right?). >.>
"Lucid dreaming" simply has a meaning, and that is (for as far as I've seen so far): To be dreaming while knowing that you're dreaming.
Now obviously those who (try to) master lucid dreaming (that's us...) don't do it to know that they're dreaming, but for the benefits often connected to that fact (e.g dream control), and that is why it's not really that important to know whether or not your dream was lucid or not. (Lucid) dreaming is about the experience you get, not about getting to categorize something (in my opinion anyway, but I feel most of you would agree).
But once again, for those who really feel the need to know whether or not they were "officially" lucid, the answer depends entirely on whether or not they realized they were in a dream at some point.

----------


## kafine

I have known I was dreaming and not been lucid, it's not quite the same thing. The you in the dream knows, but is still detached from the rest of you.

I would say, if you had to ask, you weren't lucid  :tongue2: 

When it happens properly, it's unmistakable.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

ok bottom line... IF U REALIZE YOUR DREAMING...YOUR LUCID DREAMING....IF YOU DONT REALIZE YOUR DREAMING..ITS JUST A NORMAL DREAM....phew, had to get that off my chest  :smiley: ...anywho....am i dreaming?  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by &#091;Alpha+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(&#091;Alpha)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				-0mega-]I'm confused now because the moderator said (You will HOPEFULLY remember your dream)[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



  ::thumbup::

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

Heh, when I wake up, as long as I think about the word ''dream'', I instantly recall my whole dream (Like, I could reconstruct it if I had a movie set).

Maybe i'm a natural recaller? lol

Plus: Some think they knew they were dreaming, because they remember the dream afterwards with extreme clarity.

^ Thus those persons might not apply that rule.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by &#091;Alpha_
> *-0mega-]Plus: Some think they knew they were dreaming, because they remember the dream afterwards with extreme clarity.*



yeah I hear alot of people say that actually

unfortunately, simply recalling a dream, no matter how vivid, does not equal *lucid dream*

----------


## Dust Mote

I also know of at least one case of an individual who has complete control of his dreams but is not aware that he is dreaming. Control is not a requirement for lucidity, and this confusion creates most of these "was I lucid" threads. There is so much attention placed on what people do in Lucid Dreams that control seems more important than the awareness. I think that emphasis is misplaced.

If all you could do in an LD is walk around and talk to Dream Characters that would be a low level of control, but could also be a more amazing dream than blowing up the world.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i went poopy.....again!!!!! YAY!!!!   ::D:

----------


## Ryden

Ok, seems the trouble here is people re-defining the word lucid.

People are coming up with an idea of what is "lucid". This can include control, full awareness, recall etc...

Sorry to burst the bubble of those of you wanting to redefine the word, YOU CAN'T! 

"Lucid Dream" = A dream where you are aware you are dreaming

That is how it is and how it always will be. NON NEGOTIABLE!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I concur

glad we hopefully cleared this up

----------


## kungfurabbits

This always confused me b/c I had a dream where I did a RC which proved to be a dream but when I woke up, I knew I had no control at all in the dream. So it can be counted as a LD which boosts up my total to 8 LDs.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

> _Originally posted by Dust Mote_
> *I also know of at least one case of an individual who has complete control of his dreams but is not aware that he is dreaming. Control is not a requirement for lucidity, and this confusion creates most of these "was I lucid" threads. There is so much attention placed on what people do in Lucid Dreams that control seems more important than the awareness. I think that emphasis is misplaced.
> 
> If all you could do in an LD is walk around and talk to Dream Characters that would be a low level of control, but could also be a more amazing dream than blowing up the world.*



Did he have COMPLETE control, or did he do a shitload of magnificent stuff that made it appear as if he had ultimate power.

eg.: let's say that in a dream I fly, I cast spells, I summon vehicles, I summon people, I create whole new worlds.

You'd assume that I am god right? And Can do anything?
But basically because it wasn't lucid, I did nothing more than that.

----------


## Seeker

DustMote wrote:

If all you could do in an LD is walk around and talk to Dream Characters that would be a low level of control, but could also be a more amazing dream than blowing up the world.

Some of us prefer NOT to control everything.  It is my experience that whenever you go with the flow and experience what your subconcious is trying to show you, that the lucid dream is much more vivid and more interesting.

One thing that always confuses me is how people can say that they have control of a non-lucid dream?  Are they confused with dream incubation where you set the stage for what you are going to dream about before you go to sleep?

Control implies intention and intention in a dream can only occur with awareness that it is a dream, which implies Lucidity.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *One thing that always confuses me is how people can say that they have control of a non-lucid dream?  Are they confused with dream incubation where you set the stage for what you are going to dream about before you go to sleep?*



well here's what happened to me once: I dreamt I had magical powers, but I believed it was really happening, like I just accepted that I was magic, and then I turned an old truck into a cool supped up model with my mind, but I never once thought "Oh this is a dream"

that's what I mean when I say control w/o lucidity...same with some flying dreams I've had where I wasn't lucid, but I could control where I went...I just accepted it as normal

does that make sense or am I off my rocker  :tongue2:

----------


## Feeble Wizard

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Leo Volont)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				If you have to ask...
> 
> You weren't Lucid.[/b]
> ...



Yes, that happens to me quite often.  I value Control (that is, being myself in the present moment, not overcontrolling and wrecking the dream) much more than Lucidity.  Really I feel that the only use of Lucidity is to augment Control; Lucidity without Control is worthless, although it is a sign that you are going in the right direction.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Feeble Wizard_
> * Lucidity without Control is worthless, although it is a sign that you are going in the right direction.*



I have to disagree with you there man.  Lucidity without control = exploration 

Exploration of the things your mind is trying to present to you is priceless  :smiley:

----------


## Dust Mote

> _Originally posted by &#091;Alpha_
> *-0mega-]
> Did he have COMPLETE control, or did he do a shitload of magnificent stuff that made it appear as if he had ultimate power.
> 
> eg.: let's say that in a dream I fly, I cast spells, I summon vehicles, I summon people, I create whole new worlds.
> 
> You'd assume that I am god right? And Can do anything?
> But basically because it wasn't lucid, I did nothing more than that.*



I'm not sure I understand your question. This guy apparently had total control, like a god, but he was not aware that he was dreaming and therefore he was not having a lucid dream. That's the point that is being made in this thread and *OpheliaBlue* gave a nice example. I've also had dreams where I was flying and thought I had finally done it in real life. (I want it really bad)

Im with *Seeker* on the importance of lucidity vs. control. I see people have dreams where they become Power Rangers and kill zombies. This may show a lot of control but in my opinion it has as much value as playing a video game. I am just expressing my preference. Many people are doing Lucid Dreaming just for the fun; so control is important. I place more importance on the spiritual/self-discovery potential of Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Feeble Wizard

> _Originally posted by Seeker+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Seeker)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree with you there man.  Lucidity without control = exploration 
> 
> Exploration of the things your mind is trying to present to you is priceless [/b]
> ...

----------

